# Compucarvewright



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

I have just recently been given a *compucarve type router*. (Brand Craftsman) It is still in the box and has yet to have been used. 

Since receiving this item, I have done some research. From most of the reviews I have read, it is lacking in areas and has several problems. 

My question. What are some of the things that I can do (1) to avoid having problems with the equipment, and (2) are there any special things to avoid, or to do when using this machine. 

The owners manual is in the box, which I have read, but it appears to have left out a lot of detailed information.

Thanks 
Tagwatts:yes4:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I would suggest you go to 
CarveWright Users' Forum
http://forum.carvewright.com/forumdisplay.php?22-Troubleshooting

You will find MANY tips on the forum.


===



Tagwatts1 said:


> I have just recently been given a *compucarve type router*. (Brand Craftsman) It is still in the box and has yet to have been used.
> 
> Since receiving this item, I have done some research. From most of the reviews I have read, it is lacking in areas and has several problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

Tagwatts1 said:


> I have just recently been given a *compucarve type router*. (Brand Craftsman) It is still in the box and has yet to have been used.
> 
> Since receiving this item, I have done some research. From most of the reviews I have read, it is lacking in areas and has several problems.
> 
> ...


Frank, 

CarveWright owner (since 2007) here also. 

First steps you need to do is get it registered with CarveWright. You will need to do this so you have a registered machine with the software. While on the phone with them try to get as much info as you can about your machine. They do keep a detailed history of the machines. 

Along with the out dated owners manual you probably have the outdated software disc. You can down load the updated manual and software from the CarveWright site. While there get signed up for the Tips and Tricks newsletter found in the "learn" tab. While there download/read all that have been posted. Great information to help you be successful with your machine. Lots of good training info on their site. There is also a section called "STARTU", use it to find a carver in your location. 

Also get signed up on the CarveWright users forum. Great support community like here to help be find answers to your questions. 

CompuCarve machine, you probably have the old QC chuck. My first recommendation is to purchase the new CarveTight chuck. Lots and lots of issues with the QC and no need to put yourself through those. 

I have a links on my web site ringneckblues dot com..


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Frank, the previous owner must contact Carvewright to make the transfer of ownership. I have alerted their Company Rep on our forums to assist you here.


----------



## lynnfrwd (May 25, 2011)

Here I am and it appears you've already been given some very valuable information. If it is still in the box, it may have never been registered. If it has, a quick email or call to/from registered owner should fix that. If the old disk is in there, through it away. If you've already installed it then delete it from your contro panel and start fresh with latest version. Until you get the machine registered, you can still play with the software. It's pretty easy to figure out and there are Step-by-step tutorials under LearningLab > Tutorials> Project Designer to really get you going quick. As here, there are always really great folks on the CW forum that are always happy to help you be a successful Carvoholic. 
Welcome to the family and call me tomorrow. 713-473-6572

Connie aka "lynnfrwd"


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Congratulations, you are the proud new "Daddy" of a fine CNC woodworking machine. The previous replyies have provided lots of great start up info so please follow through and as always get started correctly for a satisfying experiance. Yes, I agree there have been proublems with the CW in the distant past but CW's learning curve in the upgrades has been upward and positive. When you register the machine you'll find out what series you own, A,B,C. The new C machine has proven to be superior. If you own an A or B there is an upgrade to C that is highly recommended by all owners. My experiance is that my A machine was frought with issues mainly concerning the quick change chuck. Make sure you change it out durring the upgrade and most if not all past issues will go away. Also, the machine MUST be kept clean and the best way is to purchase the dust collector hood from Ringneckblues. Others are on the market but this one will remove well over 90% of the very fine dust created especially from long, mulitpull hour carves. You'll need something more than a shopvac to do this. I've found a Harbor Freight "little red DC" for less than $100.00 that clames to draw 930 cfm and does it well. Don't forget to build a downdraft collector to take advantage of the built in DC slot in the base. Dust is your enemy as with any cutting tool. I have two of the machines and one is an A machine from 2009 and use it in my "old guy" shop to compliment my jobs as well as full on CNC work. As usual, follow directions, ask questions and talk with other satisfied owners for a successful and happy ownership. Don't hesitate to contact me with any questions or issues, [email protected] or [email protected] Best wishes and happy carving.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for the information from Ring Neck Blues. Likewise I am also the owner of the other half of the garage. The wifes side is for her car. I appreciate the information receieved. I am sure this machine was never registered. It just seems to me from most of the reveiws I have read, a lot of problems have come from proper orientation of the machine. It would appear servicing of the equipment first needs to take on a prior ratining . 

The machine is an older version. As I said any information is great as I am a firstimer here and with wood working and little or no experience.


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

Tagwatts1 said:


> Thanks for the information from Ring Neck Blues. Likewise I am also the owner of the other half of the garage. The wifes side is for her car. I appreciate the information receieved. I am sure this machine was never registered. It just seems to me from most of the reveiws I have read, a lot of problems have come from proper orientation of the machine. It would appear servicing of the equipment first needs to take on a prior ratining .
> 
> The machine is an older version. As I said any information is great as I am a firstimer here and with wood working and little or no experience.


Very welcome on the info and I'm hoping we are getting you pointed in the right direction. As I stated, you will need to call into CarveWright to get your registration all squared away. Connie posted there number here and if you have the owners manual I believe it is inside the back cover. 

Yes most of the problem/reviews were from improper servicing and set up on the machine. Early users were not aware of the supports system (CarveWright forum) and were trying to work through Sears. Problem was Sears had no clue about the machine. I found that early on with one of my issues. Called the Sears service center and it was like talking with the man in the moon.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

*compucarve question*

I have again been doing more reading and looking at Carvewright.com. They mentioned the material to be carved on has to be under the rollers. What exactly does this mean. i just assumed it meant to go between the areas between (sanding looking area) and the carving head. 

After looking at the machine, I was not sure this is what what was meant by under the rollers.

The next item of concern I have, the instructions I read, stated, you must have a board at least seven inches longer than the pattern shown on the computer pattern. Can you explain this to me. If I only want an item to be 5 inches in length, must I use a board that is twelve inches long to work with?

Again, please bear with me as I have never done any type of work like this.

I am most appriciative of any information.


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

Tagwatts1 said:


> I have again been doing more reading and looking at Carvewright.com. They mentioned the material to be carved on has to be under the rollers. What exactly does this mean. i just assumed it meant to go between the areas between (sanding looking area) and the carving head.
> 
> After looking at the machine, I was not sure this is what what was meant by under the rollers.
> 
> ...


The rollers, CW term "compression roller", are the ones on the underside of the head. When the head is lowered down to the board they compress and ride on the top of the board. By "staying under the rollers" means that your carving board ends never come out from under the rollers while doing the carving. Staying under the rollers will insure that the board will not tip up causing either carving depth to change or even break a bit. 

7" rule - if you measure from the center line between the two sandpaper belts to the center of the compression roller it is about 3 1/5". Add the 3.5 on left to the 3.5 on right = 7". So yes if you want to carve a 5" pattern size then you should have a board at least 12" long. 

No to save wood that are several methods .. 
http://www.carvewright.com/downloads/tips/CarveWrightTips&Tricks_Apr08.pdf

Book mark this.. 
CarveWright.com lots of great reading 

CarveWright.com

CNCARTGUILD  I am a member there and after you sign up we have a live CHAT room available for just about anything in the sun. Find me there most evenings.

And no problem with bearing with you on this as I have gone through what you are going through right now. Just paying back for those who helped me..


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

*Register the Carvewright*

The information for the Compucarve or Carvewright is so amazing to me. I wish to thank all who have been so helpful. I will try and register the machine as soon as possible. There is one problem, I have, the original owner does not want to be bothered with the task of registering it. They just gave it to me and said do it with whatever. Can I register it as I did not pay for it or buy it. I would like to be able to register it if possible.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Frank, call Connie, she is the Company Rep for CarveWright/CompuCarve. She is also the head of the CarveWright forums. You can not get better information than direct from the company.


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

Tagwatts1 said:


> The information for the Compucarve or Carvewright is so amazing to me. I wish to thank all who have been so helpful. I will try and register the machine as soon as possible. There is one problem, I have, the original owner does not want to be bothered with the task of registering it. They just gave it to me and said do it with whatever. Can I register it as I did not pay for it or buy it. I would like to be able to register it if possible.



Start off by giving the CarveWright folks a phone call. Very friendly folks to talk with and they will get you pointed in the right direction. Chances are when you call you will be speaking with Connie. If not just ask to speak with her and let her know who you are (guy from router forum). 

If the original owner never registered the machine you should have no problem.


----------



## Gino0105 (Feb 16, 2012)

*CNC close out sale from Sears*

"Great deal on bits "

"http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00921780000P"
"If you CNC machine from Sear has the quick change chuck...I would replace it with a the new upgrade use on the C machines or 3rd party supplier"






Tagwatts1 said:


> I have just recently been given a *compucarve type router*. (Brand Craftsman) It is still in the box and has yet to have been used.
> 
> Since receiving this item, I have done some research. From most of the reviews I have read, it is lacking in areas and has several problems.
> 
> ...


----------

